# suggestions (pics)



## sunshine22 (Apr 3, 2008)

So for a while we were keeping my new tegu in a 10 gallon tank because that is what the people we got it from said to keep it in. In my opinion the tank was too small and crowded, so we moved it into the 75 gallon tank and divided it off. The part it is in takes about two thirds of the tank. Is this okay? Suggestions or ideas would be lovely!
Sorry about the pictures, I have to take them with my phone.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 3, 2008)

Its good for right now, but by the end of a year, you will need to get somthing like this...


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYRbgP4Edmk">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYRbgP4Edmk</a><!-- m -->

It's 8 feet long X 2.5 feet wide X 2.5 feet tall
It's not exactly what you have to have, but somthing close is desirable.

Me and my roomate built it in about a weeks time with two dual florecent light fixtures and a spot light at one end wired in. Also the florecent lights are two regular daylight bulbs and two Reptisun 10.0 UVB/UVA bulbs. It cost right at $500 with us doing all the labor. I did not see any UVB buld on your current enclosure and also what is your humitdity level at?


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would upgrade , with an aquirium it is hard to keep humidity levels and unless you let your tegu free roam 24/7 he will outgrow tha cage very soon i have a 6 foot long enclosure and i will probably upgrade that later and my tegu is just a baby.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would upgrade , with an aquirium it is hard to keep humidity levels and unless you let your tegu free roam 24/7 he will outgrow tha cage very soon i have a 6 foot long enclosure and i will probably upgrade that later and my tegu is just a baby.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 3, 2008)

Umm? A 75 gal will be fine as a youngin. Get that partition outta there though. I recommend using a 75gal from birth to 5 months and in that time build or purchase your big one.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 3, 2008)

this is my temp cage i will upgrade in june , but something like this would last a while 
p.s it's further down the page


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 3, 2008)

jose2187 said:


> this is my temp cage i will upgrade in june , but something like this would last a while
> p.s it's further down the page
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=318&pos=2">http://thetegu.com/modules.php?name=cop ... =318&pos=2</a><!-- m -->



Jose,
In order to view your picture you have to be a member of The Tegu. Some people have chosen to not affiliate themselves with that site for personal reasons or do not have a membership there. If you could please post your pics using a image hosting site...that would be awesome! If you are not sure how, here is a little tutorial on how to do so: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=274</a><!-- m -->

It should come out looking like this: 




Recognize the cage? Picture property of jose2187.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 3, 2008)

cool, sorry didn't realize that. I thought everyone was in it for the love of the hobby not to cause problems.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 3, 2008)

No worries. Tegu Talk is very open and friendly. You are more than welcome to be a member at both sites. Maybe tegutalk could use some sort of photo archive system itself. 

Hey sunshine22,
The setup looks great. I do agree with Drew (apriliarufo) though on removing the partition. Your tegu can handle the space and will enjoy it! If your concerned about the humidity you could try covering the top with tin foil. 



ColdThirst said:


> I did not see any UVB buld on your current enclosure



That dome light she has in there could very well have a MV bulb in it and would provide adequate UVA/B.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 4, 2008)

true


----------

